# Purity



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 12, 2013)

Just returned from a 4 night adventure to the southern Oregon coast. I was treated to good light several times and look forward to getting around to more of the photos when I get time. I'll be heading out to eastern Oregon soon for another trip. 




Purity by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr


----------



## SnappingShark (Nov 12, 2013)

Seaside?

Lovely photo!


----------



## amolitor (Nov 12, 2013)

You're getting really really good at this sort of thing.

I think it might behoove you at this point to ask yourself if this is the kind of thing you want to do. I'm not saying that it's a bad thing -- at all. LOTS and LOTS of people love these pictures. This is an insanely popular kind of thing, and you are a genuinely skilled practitioner of the form. These pictures are very attractive. They're marketable. They have many many desirable properties. I don't think that they're _important_ picture, though. If this is what you want to do, far be it from me to say you shouldn't. My personal take, though, and this is merely my opinion, is that your talent could be better used. I think you could make important pictures.


----------



## sashbar (Nov 12, 2013)

amolitor said:


> You're getting really really good at this sort of thing.
> 
> I think it might behoove you at this point to ask yourself if this is the kind of thing you want to do. I'm not saying that it's a bad thing -- at all. LOTS and LOTS of people love these pictures. This is an insanely popular kind of thing, and you are a genuinely skilled practitioner of the form. These pictures are very attractive. They're marketable. They have many many desirable properties. I don't think that they're _important_ picture, though. If this is what you want to do, far be it from me to say you shouldn't. My personal take, though, and this is merely my opinion, is that your talent could be better used. I think you could make important pictures.



I am completely with amolitor here. The net is oversaturated with this kind of lookalike (mostly oversaturated) images.  I admire your technique and skill, and I will probably never do this kind of shot as good as you do, but, yes, amolitor found a very good word for it: "not _important_". This is the kind of a striking wallpaper image that people with an educated taste will never use as their wallpaper. If you know what I mean.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 12, 2013)

I did not intend my remarks to be in any way denigrating to the picture, for the record. It is a genuinely excellent picture. "important" is not the be-all and end-all, it's just a thing, and a vaguely defined one at that.


----------



## runnah (Nov 12, 2013)

And your horizon is tilted!!


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 12, 2013)

amolitor said:


> You're getting really really good at this sort of thing.
> 
> I think it might behoove you at this point to ask yourself if this is the kind of thing you want to do. I'm not saying that it's a bad thing -- at all. LOTS and LOTS of people love these pictures. This is an insanely popular kind of thing, and you are a genuinely skilled practitioner of the form. These pictures are very attractive. They're marketable. They have many many desirable properties. I don't think that they're _important_ picture, though. If this is what you want to do, far be it from me to say you shouldn't. My personal take, though, and this is merely my opinion, is that* your talent could be better used. I think you could make important pictures*.



What does that mean?


----------



## SnappingShark (Nov 12, 2013)

runnah said:


> And your horizon is tilted!!



lmao by less than a third of a millimeter! But yes. Perfect is, what perfection is.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 12, 2013)

With the thread title I thought you were going to write a little about me. Darn. Maybe next time. As for this image, I love it. The colors are beautiful. You know how those pastels get me.


----------



## sleist (Nov 12, 2013)

A beautiful photo. Nice composition with pleasing colors and tones.
I imagine it was a wonderful day.

As for whether or not it's important?  I don't really care.
The act of creating something is important enough for me.
I feel sorry for all the jaded cynics afraid to shoot for fear of looking cliche.
Their loss I suppose.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 12, 2013)

amolitor said:


> You're getting really really good at this sort of thing.
> 
> I think it might behoove you at this point to ask yourself if this is the kind of thing you want to do. I'm not saying that it's a bad thing -- at all. LOTS and LOTS of people love these pictures. This is an insanely popular kind of thing, and you are a genuinely skilled practitioner of the form. These pictures are very attractive. They're marketable. They have many many desirable properties. I don't think that they're _important_ picture, though. If this is what you want to do, far be it from me to say you shouldn't. My personal take, though, and this is merely my opinion, is that your talent could be better used. I think you could make important pictures.


Do you have a hidden link to your "important" pictures amolitor? I wouldn't mind checking those out. If Majeed clearly excels at this type of photography, and obviously enjoys it then why in the world would it matter to you what he is shooting?


----------



## paigew (Nov 12, 2013)

This is breathtaking.


----------



## terri (Nov 12, 2013)

Lovely work, Majeed!   I really hope to get to see the Oregon coast one day; one of our nation's "quiet jewels", I think!    

Before anyone proceeds further putting up their dukes, we are simply hearing different comments about the_ making_ of this image.   I haven't read anything negative about_ it _at all - just the opposite, really.    Majeed is certainly intelligent enough to figure it out.   He can hold his own here.      

Can't photographers discuss their various approach to the craft without exciting drama?   Where's the fun anymore?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 12, 2013)

I guess my question would be, "What constitutes an important image then?" I would say any image that one would create, and that they love would have some importance. That is all I am saying. Okay, back on track here.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 12, 2013)

In case it's not perfectly clear, my thoughts apropos this picture have been fully stated and I have no more to add.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Nov 13, 2013)

Live and let live, each to their own.


----------



## sashbar (Nov 13, 2013)

Peace.


----------



## sashbar (Nov 13, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I guess my question would be, "What constitutes an important image then?" I would say any image that one would create, and that they love would have some importance. That is all I am saying. Okay, back on track here.



I think everyone has his/her own understanding of what "an important" image is. I may see it completely different from what amolitor means, but the word clicked there immediately with me.  Because it is a great image, by a very good, talented photographer and yet makes the result almost not worth the talent to me. It is difficult to explain especially with my poor English.. "Style over substance" would be a grossly simplified explanation. But we all have our opinions and I am sure that the OP is not offended.


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Really nice, Majeed! I do think the horizon is slightly tilted, but that is a small nit-pick. Otherwise, the colors make this picture fantastic! ...I need to get myself a big 9/10 ND!


----------



## baturn (Nov 13, 2013)

This seems like the perfect time to just say "I like it, a lot".


----------



## manaheim (Nov 13, 2013)

Very very pretty. Landscapes are never my thing, but some people here produce some really beautiful ones.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2013)

amolitor said:


> You're getting really really good at this sort of thing.
> 
> I think it might behoove you at this point to ask yourself if this is the kind of thing you want to do. I'm not saying that it's a bad thing -- at all. LOTS and LOTS of people love these pictures. This is an insanely popular kind of thing, and you are a genuinely skilled practitioner of the form. These pictures are very attractive. They're marketable. They have many many desirable properties. I don't think that they're _important_ picture, though. If this is what you want to do, far be it from me to say you shouldn't. My personal take, though, and this is merely my opinion, is that your talent could be better used. I think you could make important pictures.



Huh....when I thought of important pictures, I thought about stuff like this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe you could make a career in airship disaster pictures, Majeed! THIS SHOT was a reasonably important picture. Although it was not THE most-important shot of this event, this was once considered an important picture. I mean, back in its day, it was important. But nowadays, it's not so important. There have been a few hundred trillion more photos snapped since this one was made. But...again...long ago, it was an important picture.

[


_This file is a work of a sailor or employee of the U.S. Navy, taken or made as part of that person's official duties. As a work of the U.S. federal government, the image is in the *public domain*.]_


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 13, 2013)

BrightByNature said:


> Seaside?  Lovely photo!




This is southern Oregon coast. I think seaside is more north 



kathythorson said:


> With the thread title I thought you were going to write a little about me. Darn. Maybe next time. As for this image, I love it. The colors are beautiful. You know how those pastels get me.



Thanks you KT!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 13, 2013)

amolitor said:


> You're getting really really good at this sort of thing.  I think it might behoove you at this point to ask yourself if this is the kind of thing you want to do. I'm not saying that it's a bad thing -- at all. LOTS and LOTS of people love these pictures. This is an insanely popular kind of thing, and you are a genuinely skilled practitioner of the form. These pictures are very attractive. They're marketable. They have many many desirable properties. I don't think that they're important picture, though. If this is what you want to do, far be it from me to say you shouldn't. My personal take, though, and this is merely my opinion, is that your talent could be better used. I think you could make important pictures.



Hey sorry for the late response. I've read the responses but haven't had time to sit down and respond.

It is flattering that you think I could make important pictures. I'm not quite sure what you mean by that, perhaps you could provide some samples?




sashbar said:


> I am completely with amolitor here. The net is oversaturated with this kind of lookalike (mostly oversaturated) images.  I admire your technique and skill, and I will probably never do this kind of shot as good as you do, but, yes, amolitor found a very good word for it: "not important". This is the kind of a striking wallpaper image that people with an educated taste will never use as their wallpaper. If you know what I mean.



I use landscape photography wallpapers as my desktop (the ones that came with windows). I think I'm educated, but maybe not.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 13, 2013)

sleist said:


> A beautiful photo. Nice composition with pleasing colors and tones. I imagine it was a wonderful day.  As for whether or not it's important?  I don't really care. The act of creating something is important enough for me. I feel sorry for all the jaded cynics afraid to shoot for fear of looking cliche. Their loss I suppose.



It was a very pretty morning. The act of witnessing beauty and being able to capture it, thereby "creating something" is my driving force! 



baturn said:


> This seems like the perfect time to just say "I like it, a lot".





manaheim said:


> Very very pretty. Landscapes are never my thing, but some people here produce some really beautiful ones.



Thanks to all of you.


----------



## manicmike (Nov 13, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> With the thread title I thought you were going to write a little about me. Darn. Maybe next time. As for this image, I love it. The colors are beautiful. You know how those pastels get me.



For a second there I thought you typed pasties.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 13, 2013)

manicmike said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > With the thread title I thought you were going to write a little about me. Darn. Maybe next time. As for this image, I love it. The colors are beautiful. You know how those pastels get me.
> ...


That is another thread manicmike.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 13, 2013)

I like the way the rocks especially the large one seems to almost be rising up out of the water, the quality of the photo has a wonderful ethereal quality. To me the color seems a little too vibrant which I think can make a photo seem a little unbelievable; but I like the contrast of the two colors with the dark rocks.


----------



## bc_steve (Nov 13, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 14, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> I like the way the rocks especially the large one seems to almost be rising up out of the water, the quality of the photo has a wonderful ethereal quality. To me the color seems a little too vibrant which I think can make a photo seem a little unbelievable; but I like the contrast of the two colors with the dark rocks.





bc_steve said:


> awesome!




Thanks to you both.
The light was very good this morning. I like my colors bold.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 14, 2013)

sashbar said:


> This is the kind of a striking wallpaper image that people with an educated taste will never use as their wallpaper. If you know what I mean.



I didn't catch this until I saw it quoted. While I have no more to say about the picture, and I quite like you, sashbar, I take exception to this notion of "educated people" with respect to art. I am mainly interested in, and try to stick to, how regular folks relate to art, and to pictures. My remarks here were not intended to separate "educated" tastes from the great unwashed.


----------



## sashbar (Nov 14, 2013)

amolitor said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > This is the kind of a striking wallpaper image that people with an educated taste will never use as their wallpaper. If you know what I mean.
> ...



Well, probably some negative connotations or some meaning of the word have escaped me, since English is not my first language. A lot of "regular folks" have educated tastes as fas as I am concerned, and a lot of well educated people are tastless, so, here we are.. I better stop here. 

But I will try to explain why this photo is not "important" to me personally. Because it is emotionally incoherent (probably my English lets me down again).  It does not project a coherent emotional impact. It is just a mixture of impressive colors, shapes and effects. Technically wonderful, but emotionally mixed. Just look at it closely - what does it project: peace, greatness, calmness, anxiety, comfort, disquiet, ... the emotion escapes me here. The colors are bold, striking, but meaningless. So that's why "wallpaper" comes to mind - because it is emotionally dead. Or maybe I am dead. It is possible.


----------



## sashbar (Nov 14, 2013)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > You're getting really really good at this sort of thing.  I think it might behoove you at this point to ask yourself if this is the kind of thing you want to do. I'm not saying that it's a bad thing -- at all. LOTS and LOTS of people love these pictures. This is an insanely popular kind of thing, and you are a genuinely skilled practitioner of the form. These pictures are very attractive. They're marketable. They have many many desirable properties. I don't think that they're important picture, though. If this is what you want to do, far be it from me to say you shouldn't. My personal take, though, and this is merely my opinion, is that your talent could be better used. I think you could make important pictures.
> ...



Majeed, do not take it personally. I could safely say the image is awesome, and probably that would be true. But I prefer to risk looking like a fool by digging a bit deeper (and falling into the hole I dug) in order to let you know what I think about the image when measured by the highest standard that I am capable of. I tried to explain some things in my previous post.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 14, 2013)

sashbar said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > sashbar said:
> ...



Imo that's what most landscapes are like. Beautiful but not interesting exactly.  (this is not meant as a slight on this image)


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 14, 2013)

sashbar said:


> Majeed, do not take it personally. I could safely say the image is awesome, and probably that would be true. But I prefer to risk looking like a fool by digging a bit deeper (and falling into the hole I dug) in order to let you know what I think about the image when measured by the highest standard that I am capable of. I tried to explain some things in my previous post.




I see what you are saying and so not take it personally . Of all the landscape images I've posted it is interesting to get this feedback on this particular image.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 14, 2013)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Majeed, do not take it personally. I could safely say the image is awesome, and probably that would be true. But I prefer to risk looking like a fool by digging a bit deeper (and falling into the hole I dug) in order to let you know what I think about the image when measured by the highest standard that I am capable of. I tried to explain some things in my previous post.
> ...


Weird. I still don't understand how landscape photography is uninteresting or unimportant. I guess maybe to someone who has seen every part of the world maybe? I don't get it. Word to you R!


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 14, 2013)

this is a great shot. 
i don't have to dig very deep into its "meaning", I don't have to wonder if its supposed to be "thought provoking", I just have to look at it an go "damn, that's a bad ass picture" 
I find this far more interesting, and far more enjoyable to look at than most of the landscape shots i see around here. 
very well done Majeed.


----------



## sleist (Nov 14, 2013)

I think this is an unfortunate by-product of the volume of images on the internet.
People see so many of the same types of photos that they seem to take for granted just how much effort and/or skill it takes to get great shots.
I'm not just talking about photographic skill, but also the effort it takes to get to these places or wait for the decisive moment or simply be able to "see" the photo before you press the shutter.
The sheer volume of wonderful images acts to give the illusion of simplicity, redundancy, and cliche.
People today seem so interested in pleasing the internet that they have forgotten the importance of pleasing themselves.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 14, 2013)

sleist said:


> I think this is an unfortunate by-product of the volume of images on the internet.
> People see so many of the same types of photos that they seem to take for granted just how much effort and/or skill it takes to get great shots.
> I'm not just talking about photographic skill, but also the effort it takes to get to these places or wait for the decisive moment or simply be able to "see" the photo before you press the shutter.
> The sheer volume of wonderful images acts to give the illusion of simplicity, redundancy, and cliche.
> People today seem so interested in pleasing the internet that they have forgotten the importance of pleasing themselves.


Well said.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 14, 2013)

sleist said:


> I think this is an unfortunate by-product of the volume of images on the internet. People see so many of the same types of photos that they seem to take for granted just how much effort and/or skill it takes to get great shots. I'm not just talking about photographic skill, but also the effort it takes to get to these places or wait for the decisive moment or simply be able to "see" the photo before you press the shutter. The sheer volume of wonderful images acts to give the illusion of simplicity, redundancy, and cliche. People today seem so interested in pleasing the internet that they have forgotten the importance of pleasing themselves.



Well said. 

Some background to this shot:

From hourly forecasts, I gave it a 20% chance we'd have any light except overcast. 

This particular wave was well over knee high. I'm standing barefoot in the frigid pacific. This wave retreated quickly giving the soft silky look that made it unique.


----------



## runnah (Nov 14, 2013)

Not that I can do as purty pictures as Majeed but I can say that more than half the enjoyment of landscapes is the journey, discovery, timing and production of the image.

I'd much rather be treking in the woods than doing coke with some models in a studio.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 14, 2013)

I just did a Google search on the term "important photographs". Here's what it returned. important photographs - Google Search

One thing I notice....the vast majority of these are older pictures, shot back before digital was even invented. Huh.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 14, 2013)

runnah said:


> Not that I can do as purty pictures as Majeed but I can say that more than half the enjoyment of landscapes is the journey, discovery, timing and production of the image.  I'd much rather be treking in the woods than doing coke with some models in a studio.



Diet or regular?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 15, 2013)

With models, it's always Diet.
beautiful image.....again... zheez.
Nancy


----------

